Ask HN: Why do games usually reach higher FPS in full screen mode? - gtirloni
======
billconan
in fullscreen mode, you do flipping. in windowed mode,
[https://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/double-
buffer.html](https://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/double-buffer.html)

you do blitting.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_blit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_blit)

------
oregontechninja
This is probably more of a stack overflow question. Good luck hunting for
answers!

